# How long does it usually take to start working



## Tyrex (Mar 15, 2018)

Bare in mind I did start this whole process over a year ago now so I am just eager to start WORKING. Local 58, communications apprenticeship


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Your eagerness is to be commended as well as your perseverance. 

Only someone working in that local or the local itself can answer that question.

It's a good question.

Good luck.

My opinion is that they would not have invested that much in you if they did not think they were going to be bringing you on board soon. As long as you passed everything you should be good to go.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Do you have the phone number of the hall? Call them.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I would call the hall also. Memorize that number as you will be calling it a lot. Good luck and find a nice hobby.


----------

